# Nasal jejunal feeding tube



## jaimikershner (Jun 29, 2010)

What would be the code for "Repositioning of nasal jejenunal feeding tube and passage out into the distal small bowel ?"  This procedure was performed at the same time as a repair for a perforated ulcer at the gastrojejunal anastomosis of a Roux-en-Y bypass (CPT 44602.)  Thank you for any guidance you can provide.


----------

